# male/female squeaker vocals



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I think we'd agree that generally, male pigeons are far more vocal than females, though there are bound to be individual exceptions.

I wonder, though, if anyone has noticed whether this is also true right from squeakerhood? Anyone spotted if a squeaker who turned out to be a male squeaked (or honked, when the voice was breaking) more than a female counterpart?

My current resident, Choc Ice, squeaked plenty if I picked him up and, yesterday, was doing a squeak-honk first thing in the morning like he was attempting to coo. Mon Fay, however, who has proven to be a hen, has never uttered 'a word' that I recall.

John


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Thinking back,my experience is that the females are more vocal in their babyhood than the males. To be honest though, I never can ffigure it out for sure until the egg laying process begins.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

That is a good question! I will have to watch mine, and see who is saying what. This topic really fascinates me! I'll have to keep an eye on this one!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi John,

I'll put your theory to the test, when my noisy youngster, Darth matures. He/she has been noisy from day 1, bossy and pecking me and other birds. Only time will tell.....To be continued....


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I wanted to post about it for some time now. Thanks for bringing it up John. I raise several pijies from babies. Angel (girl) never honked and wasn't too vocal either. Tiny(boy), not too vocal himself did honk at about 6-8 weeks.
Dolly didn't honk. Peeper honked quite a bit and was very vocal and feisty as a baby, he is a boy. Sunny never, ever made a sound, she is a girl. I don't really remember about the other ones, but I have noticed boys are more vocal and they always honk, girls not so.

Reti


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Reti, I must admit that the first time I heard that honking sound a few years back I really thought the pigeon was sick. It never occurred to me that their voice breaks, like humans 

John


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

John, I've noticed the girls are much quieter than the boys.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

John_D said:


> Reti, I must admit that the first time I heard that honking sound a few years back I really thought the pigeon was sick. It never occurred to me that their voice breaks, like humans
> 
> John



I know, it's scary isn't it? When Tiny did it the first time I wrote Treesa in panic, I thought he had something seriously wrong. 


Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Only really have Squeaks to go by as a younster. I vividly remember his voice "change" from squeak to croak (at least that's what I called it!) 

I did my VERY best NOT to laugh in front of him...the sound was absolutely hysterical...don't think I've ever "smothered" laughter so much in my life!    

I currently have two "guests:" Dominic and Gimie. Gimie (for gimpy) is usually very quiet...Dom wing flutters, cooing up a storm! I keep thinking Dom (for dominant) is cock and Gimie, a hen...only time will tell me for sure...I think! 

Shi
& Squeaks (who says, "of COURSE my voice changed! I was growing up!)


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

When I had my first set of hybrids, they never out grew that "honking" stage; their coo was a mix of pigeon/dove.....as a dove says "Whoo-whoooooo", they would try to do that sound, but it would come out "Huh-whonk, huh-whooooonk" while they bowed up and down as doves do. Hilarious!!! 

Thinking back to the ones I've hand raised, the males tend to be more vocal and to have their voices "break" first. Azzy was cooing at barely three weeks, which surprised the heck out of me then. And they also seem to exhibit male behavior even at young ages, being bossy and pecking others, being territorial. I've never doubted that my little runt Toto is a male, though I have no idea for sure, but he has always exhibited male traits (protecting "his" area, fluffing up to look bigger when challenged, etc.) since he was very young. Time will tell!


----------

